# Alaki: A Tale of Two Empires



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Alrighty, I need some motivation to actually get this damn story started, so I've decided to get the thread up so I'm pratically forced to actually write it, lest I be called a thread whore or something. So, without further ado, let me present: 

Alaki: A Tale of Two Empires 

This is a story about brave Knight of the Region Luquendor, named Alaki. Alaki, along with the other nobles and knights, are very loyal to their King, Archibald. For many generations, the two Regions, Luquendor and Casscan, are known to be sworn enemies, and had countless battles against each other. Alaki has battled and lived through a few of these battles, and was known as a hard opponent, and a good asset to Luquendor. During these battles, Alaki has made one rival against one of the Casscanian Generals; the Blue Knight. Wearing a shiney, Royal Blue armour, and bearing a blue shaded claymore, the Blue Knight has fought with the Casscanians and conquored much of the Luquendorian lands. 

Twice, has Alaki and the Blue Knight crossed swords on the battlefield. During the story, they will fight again, but the battle that they both will encounter will change the ways of their lives forever. 


I will be posting this story when I finish each chapter. I believe there are around 23 chapters that I plan on actually writing for this side project (which I will be keeping them in the appendix, which will all be on this opening post. ) 

Now that I am obliged to this, I will start the writing and post the first chapter VERY soon. Now just to press "Submit New Thread" to make it official. Press it damn you...

Edit: Huzzah, success! 

Edit 2: Now I'm asking for it...


----------

